# Prop for a Honda BP 15 on a classic



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

A tach is helpful but you should be able to go up 1 pitch ... 3 blade


----------



## Blast_and_Cast (May 28, 2009)

I should have added that I put a Bob's jack plate on it and have a Tiny Tach. Would like to add cupping so it bites better.


----------



## crozb (Sep 17, 2007)

I have Honda 20hp on my classic. Call Ron at the skiff shop. He helped me maximize performance.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Ron is Awesome !!! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## Blast_and_Cast (May 28, 2009)

> I have Honda 20hp on my classic.  Call Ron at the skiff shop.  He helped me maximize performance.



What kind of numbers are you seeing?


----------

